# SDHC Karten Problem



## huxi0 (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo, ich habe eine SDHC Karte. Wenn die in der Kamera ist dann wird angezeigt das die karte gesperrt ist. Egal wie ich den Hebel bei der Karte stelle. auf dem Rechner konnte ich aber auf den Bildern die drauf waren zugreifen. Eine andere SDHC karte funktioniert aber in der Kamera. Kann mir einer sagen warum bei der SDHC Karte laufend Karte gesperrt steh, obwohl sie auf dem Rechner funktioniert?


----------



## PC Heini (14. Juni 2013)

Grüss Dich

Möglich, dass am Hebel was faul ist. Vergleich den mal mit der anderen Karte. Am Sensor kanns also nicht liegen.
Dies mal meine erste Idee.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## huxi0 (14. Juni 2013)

Also der hebel ist in Ordnung. Ich habe noch eine andere karte rein gelegt und da war dann das selbe Problem. also geht es irgendwie nur mit bestimmte karten. zwar sdhc aber von einer anderen Firma. ich hab absolut kein plan was das sein soll.


----------



## PC Heini (15. Juni 2013)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es eine bestimmte Karte sein muss. Könnte also doch noch am Sensor liegen, dass der hängen bleibt. Andere Frage; Hat diese Cam ne Stützbatterie für Datum / Zeit? Wenn ja, wechsle ev. die mal noch aus. Auf die Idee komm ich, weil mal jemand ne Video Cam hatte, die immer ne Stürung anzeigte, aber alles lief, bis auf die Aufnahme. Dann mal die Stützbatterie gewechselt und siehe da, wie neu. Wäre ja toll, wenns bei Dir auch so wär.


----------



## C4Dlooser (16. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht liegts am Dateisystem (NTFS, FAT etc.) oder der Größe der Karte, manchmal unterstützen derartige Geräte sowas nicht komplett.
Wenns also mit einer anderen Karte, mit gleichem Dateisystem und gleicher Größe klappt ist an der Karte irgendwas faul.
Lg C4Dlooser
Edit: Per Formatieren kannst du das Dateisystem ändern, um zu probieren ob es daran liegt...


----------

